# Pensacola Beach Pier This Coming Sunday



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Who's down? There were "30" kings caught this past sunday..


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

5:30am is when the catchin started and ended around 9am


----------

